# tear stains



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

<span style="color:#000080"> </span>I started bella on Angel eyes but a few folks have informed me that it doesn't really help while they are teething?? I have her on Royal Canine, is that a good food? What should I avoid as far as treats etc.....I have not given anything that has alot of color or dye in it. About what age should I start the angel eyes? Or should I get straight Tylan?
thanks again to all of you!!!
Elizabeth and Bella Rose </span></span></span></span>


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Royal Canin isn't a very high quality food (think of it as a glorified Science Diet). You can go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com to search specific foods or click on the "reviews" tab to view the 6,5,and 4-star rated foods. Most of the 5-6 star foods are too high in protein for our little ones (although some do fine on the high protein diets), but the 4-star foods have a decent selection to choose from. My current favorite is the Natural Balance Potato & Duck Small Bites kibble.

As for the tear staining, it's really a waste of time to treat for it while they are still teething. After about 9 or 10 months of age, once you are sure your Malt is done teething, I would try straight Tylan if you notice it hasn't improved naturally. There are some antibiotics that are not safe for puppies, but Tylan is safe (even though some people claim on here it can cause yellowing of the teeth...that's Tetracycline, not Tylan). While London was teething I cleaned her face almost daily with Spa Lavish Facial Scrub, and that helped a lot. It's also important to keep the eye area as dry as possible during teething.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley & Dakota are fed Royal Canin as a base food - I also cook gound beef & rice/pasta for them - they have been fed Royal Canin for around 2 years or so now. I've never had a problem with it.

I do know that it does contain beet, which I understand can contribute to tear stains .. however, my 2 guys have never really stained much, and I've never had an issue with it.

I do understand you have a LOT more options there, however, here, our food options can be somewhat limited. I dont believe there is anything wrong with Royal Canin.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would not use Angel Eyes at all. Wait until she is done teething. If her staining
does not improve, then rule out any other issues, with your vet.

If all is well, then Tylan for 10-days. That's it. I am not a fan of continued use
of any meds. Only when needed, necessary, and vet supervised.

Your Bella is an absolute doll. :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought the beet pulp was a prob too but it is actually white if you google what it looks like so it really is not the culprit but red dyes can be. I think probiotics would help with this alot and also spring bottled water is important as well as the minerals in the tap water I believe can clog up the tear ducts and that is wear the tear staining gets bad. Alot is genetics too -- I personally do not like the idea of using an antibiotic like tylan in a dog long term because if the dog needs it for say ibd or something down the road then your dog may become immune to it and why doctors in humans do not like to prescribe antibiotics as much anymore 


QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 13 2008, 03:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688379


> Harley & Dakota are fed Royal Canin as a base food - I also cook gound beef & rice/pasta for them - they have been fed Royal Canin for around 2 years or so now. I've never had a problem with it.
> 
> I do know that it does contain beet, which I understand can contribute to tear stains .. however, my 2 guys have never really stained much, and I've never had an issue with it.
> 
> I do understand you have a LOT more options there, however, here, our food options can be somewhat limited. I dont believe there is anything wrong with Royal Canin.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought the beet pulp was a prob too but it is actually white if you google what it looks like so it really is not the culprit but red dyes can be. I think probiotics would help with this alot and also spring bottled water is important as well as the minerals in the tap water I believe can clog up the tear ducts and that is wear the tear staining gets bad. Alot is genetics too -- I personally do not like the idea of using an antibiotic like tylan in a dog long term because if the dog needs it for say ibd or something down the road then your dog may become immune to it and why doctors in humans do not like to prescribe antibiotics as much anymore 


QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 13 2008, 03:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688379


> Harley & Dakota are fed Royal Canin as a base food - I also cook gound beef & rice/pasta for them - they have been fed Royal Canin for around 2 years or so now. I've never had a problem with it.
> 
> I do know that it does contain beet, which I understand can contribute to tear stains .. however, my 2 guys have never really stained much, and I've never had an issue with it.
> 
> I do understand you have a LOT more options there, however, here, our food options can be somewhat limited. I dont believe there is anything wrong with Royal Canin.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I 100% agree with this as when you have a sick dog as i have had you want to have all options available 


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 13 2008, 04:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688381


> I would not use Angel Eyes at all. Wait until she is done teething. If her staining
> does not improve, then rule out any other issues, with your vet.
> 
> If all is well, then Tylan for 10-days. That's it. I am not a fan of continued use
> ...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

My litte girl Mia, is teethng up a storm, I can see her teeth cutting through . She started tear staining just at the corners of her eyes.

I use Spa Lavish, facial scrub, which I think is safe, cleans their little faces, helps me to remove anything from the corners of their eyes that can be come irritating, and it smells so wonderful.

If she continues to tear stain, after her teething stage, and it's not a health problem, I will just continue to use the Spa Lavish. I would be leary using anything else - I would just worry too much not knowing what it could do to their eyes, plus if they happend to lick any of the stuff on their face, I worry that they would injest some of it.

Worry is my favorite thing to do. LOL


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

They eye envy is safe as boric acid is what they put in eye solution and we saw an opthamologist for dex as he has eye discharge and i was concerned about dry eye as he is a yorkie and that runs in the breed but he is fine just allergies and have to use warm wash cloth to clean daily but this is what i learned from her - she said that some times the tear ducts are blocked and you know it when you see big tears come out of the eye so you would definitely see it she said. Also to not use saline too much as it messes with the natural tear production in the eye and then you will have problems. The staining is from tears and then it stays moist there and bacteria builds up so keeping the area clean and i really like the eye envy and i do not have to use it alot but honestly demi has not really ever had bad tear staining and why i think alot of it is more genetic and tear ducts. The things i think are safe are spring bottled water instead of tap, probiotics, and eye envy - anything ingested i question alot before i would do anything internally as i think topical tends to be safer than internally


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 13 2008, 06:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688411


> They eye envy is safe as boric acid is what they put in eye solution and we saw an opthamologist for dex as he has eye discharge and i was concerned about dry eye as he is a yorkie and that runs in the breed but he is fine just allergies and have to use warm wash cloth to clean daily but this is what i learned from her - she said that some times the tear ducts are blocked and you know it when you see big tears come out of the eye so you would definitely see it she said. Also to not use saline too much as it messes with the natural tear production in the eye and then you will have problems. The staining is from tears and then it stays moist there and bacteria builds up so keeping the area clean and i really like the eye envy and i do not have to use it alot but honestly demi has not really ever had bad tear staining and why i think alot of it is more genetic and tear ducts. The things i think are safe are spring bottled water instead of tap, probiotics, and eye envy - anything ingested i question alot before i would do anything internally as i think topical tends to be safer than internally[/B]



I agree with that, topical is far better. But do you think, even with the topical, they can lick some and get it in them. I worry about that with the spa lavish too.

Mostly, I just use a dry soft cloth, to dry any wetness.

Thanks!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

no because i keep it just on the area with the eyes not on the muzzle by the mouth and so they should not be able to lick it -- if it is in an area where they can lick i would buy the cocout oil but it is greasy and rub some of that on that area as natural antibacterial and antifungal and see if that helps just do not put around eye area - get the nutiva brand


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 13 2008, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688379


> Harley & Dakota are fed Royal Canin as a base food - I also cook gound beef & rice/pasta for them - they have been fed Royal Canin for around 2 years or so now. I've never had a problem with it.
> 
> I do know that it does contain beet, which I understand can contribute to tear stains .. however, my 2 guys have never really stained much, and I've never had an issue with it.
> 
> I do understand you have a LOT more options there, however, here, our food options can be somewhat limited. I dont believe there is anything wrong with Royal Canin.[/B]



Jac I feed my babies Royal Canin also and have done for the past 3yrs without a problem. The beetpulp is actually white, it isn't like beetroot like some people think and it doesn't cause tearstains. People just think it does.

I have been very happy with Royal Canin and wouldn't change.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the awesome advice. what is "eye envy" and "spa lavish" and where do I get it? Right now, while she is teething, I just clean her eyes everyday and trim away the discolored hair very carefully.......Thanks!
Elizabeth


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yep you are correct about beet pulp as i though that it was red and it is white so I learned that a few months back as that does not cause tear staining like i thought and had read prior 


QUOTE (bek74 @ Dec 13 2008, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688449


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 13 2008, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688379





> Harley & Dakota are fed Royal Canin as a base food - I also cook gound beef & rice/pasta for them - they have been fed Royal Canin for around 2 years or so now. I've never had a problem with it.
> 
> I do know that it does contain beet, which I understand can contribute to tear stains .. however, my 2 guys have never really stained much, and I've never had an issue with it.
> 
> I do understand you have a LOT more options there, however, here, our food options can be somewhat limited. I dont believe there is anything wrong with Royal Canin.[/B]



Jac I feed my babies Royal Canin also and have done for the past 3yrs without a problem. The beetpulp is actually white, it isn't like beetroot like some people think and it doesn't cause tearstains. People just think it does.

I have been very happy with Royal Canin and wouldn't change.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

www.eyeenvy.com and i have met the owner several times at pet expo and she is in to holistic so she uses a more natural approach and she has small dogs too so i feel comfortable with her product. You only need powder and NR solution as that is the one that does not have to be refridgerated and lasts longer as it has colloidal silver in it as opposed to the refridgerated kind that has an antibiotic i beleive but cannot remember the name of it - you can just use cosmetic face pads to apply. You can buy at www.petedge.com now as well - not sure of spa lavish as have never used that myself as i use california baby all natural baby shampoo to clean their faces as it is tearless. http://www.californiababy.com/super-sensit...ash-8-5-oz.html



QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Dec 13 2008, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688887


> Thanks for all the awesome advice. what is "eye envy" and "spa lavish" and where do I get it? Right now, while she is teething, I just clean her eyes everyday and trim away the discolored hair very carefully.......Thanks!
> Elizabeth[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

at pet edge you can get tiny thinning shears and i use these to cut out any stains as well - they have a rounded edge too 


QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Dec 13 2008, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688887


> Thanks for all the awesome advice. what is "eye envy" and "spa lavish" and where do I get it? Right now, while she is teething, I just clean her eyes everyday and trim away the discolored hair very carefully.......Thanks!
> Elizabeth[/B]


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Where do I get spa Lavish or the other items mentioned that are topical? Which probiotics should I try? I quit the angel eyes now that I know it doesn't help while they teeth........will any of these topical ones help while they are teething......she is SO wet around her eyes and its starting to look gross.....thanks for all the other suggestions....
Elizabeth


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was able to get Spa Lavish Facial Scrub through my Groomer who carries that product. As far as where you can purchase probiotics Elizabeth, I only am familiar with them being in some varieties of yogurt. I just asked on the Grooming area about dds plus probiotics and am waiting for a reply. I did see Spa Lavish in one of our Local Pet Supplies store. 

Since Bella is so young and might be teething, there really isn't too much you can do except wash her face and keep it dry. Basically everyone who has a Malt will probably agree that the tear staining issue will clear up after they finish teething unless there is an underlying reason such as a yeast infection, food allergies, or perhaps another reason. 

I hope that this information helped you out a bit. I am sure that others in SM will come along and offer their adivce too.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

www.eyeenvy.com or petedge has it now -- the refridgerated version is stronger than NR version. I use dds plus probiotics from whole foods -- it has acidopholus, biffidus and fos and give 30 min before food in am. It is non-dairy 



QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Dec 15 2008, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690149


> Where do I get spa Lavish or the other items mentioned that are topical? Which probiotics should I try? I quit the angel eyes now that I know it doesn't help while they teeth........will any of these topical ones help while they are teething......she is SO wet around her eyes and its starting to look gross.....thanks for all the other suggestions....
> Elizabeth[/B]


----------



## Jen Jen (Nov 3, 2008)

I have been struggling with tear stains on our little guy also. Toby is about 4 1/2 months old, and has really had quite a bit of staining. I finally ordered a product online called Maltese Secret Stay White Tear Stain Remover (link: http://www.malteseonly.com/cart/product_de...mp;item_id=154). It is kind of pricey for a little bottle, but it said it was completely safe for puppies and had no antibiotic in it. The reviews on the product were good also. I have been using it for about a week, and I do believe it has helped to get rid of some of the discoloration. I also read about using cornstarch to keep the eyes dry underneath. So, I have been cleaning Toby's face with the stain remover, then I put a bit of cornstarch under the eye, and finally take a bit of vaseline and put it on any little stray hairs to keep them out of Toby's eyes. I have also had to clip out some really bad areas. I now feel I have the stains "under control," though he still has a bit of staining. It is a HUGE improvement from where he was at just a few days ago, however!  I wish I had taken a "before" photo... Anyway, good luck, and if you learn anything new, please pass it along...I'd love to learn more as I am very new at this!!

Jen and Toby


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Jen Jen @ Dec 15 2008, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690164


> I have been struggling with tear stains on our little guy also. Toby is about 4 1/2 months old, and has really had quite a bit of staining. I finally ordered a product online called Maltese Secret Stay White Tear Stain Remover (link: http://www.malteseonly.com/cart/product_de...mp;item_id=154). It is kind of pricey for a little bottle, but it said it was completely safe for puppies and had no antibiotic in it. The reviews on the product were good also. I have been using it for about a week, and I do believe it has helped to get rid of some of the discoloration. I also read about using cornstarch to keep the eyes dry underneath. So, I have been cleaning Toby's face with the stain remover, then I put a bit of cornstarch under the eye, and finally take a bit of vaseline and put it on any little stray hairs to keep them out of Toby's eyes. I have also had to clip out some really bad areas. I now feel I have the stains "under control," though he still has a bit of staining. It is a HUGE improvement from where he was at just a few days ago, however!  I wish I had taken a "before" photo... Anyway, good luck, and if you learn anything new, please pass it along...I'd love to learn more as I am very new at this!!
> 
> Jen and Toby[/B]


Jazz had a lot of staining at that age too. I think you'll find it will improve a ton once he stops teething. Jazz had a nice white little face until the teething really got under way. He's imporving again now though that the worst of it is done.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Jen Jen @ Dec 15 2008, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690164


> I have been struggling with tear stains on our little guy also. Toby is about 4 1/2 months old, and has really had quite a bit of staining. I finally ordered a product online called Maltese Secret Stay White Tear Stain Remover (link: http://www.malteseonly.com/cart/product_de...mp;item_id=154). It is kind of pricey for a little bottle, but it said it was completely safe for puppies and had no antibiotic in it. The reviews on the product were good also. I have been using it for about a week, and I do believe it has helped to get rid of some of the discoloration. I also read about using cornstarch to keep the eyes dry underneath. So, I have been cleaning Toby's face with the stain remover, then I put a bit of cornstarch under the eye, and finally take a bit of vaseline and put it on any little stray hairs to keep them out of Toby's eyes. I have also had to clip out some really bad areas. I now feel I have the stains "under control," though he still has a bit of staining. It is a HUGE improvement from where he was at just a few days ago, however!  I wish I had taken a "before" photo... Anyway, good luck, and if you learn anything new, please pass it along...I'd love to learn more as I am very new at this!!
> 
> Jen and Toby[/B]


Jen,
Do you know what the ingredients are in the Secret Stay? Also, do I use a q-tip for puttting on the corn starch??? Thanks so much for the ideas!!!
Blessings,
Elizabeth


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Dec 13 2008, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688887


> Thanks for all the awesome advice. what is "eye envy" and "spa lavish" and where do I get it? Right now, while she is teething, I just clean her eyes everyday and trim away the discolored hair very carefully.......Thanks!
> Elizabeth[/B]


Crystal&Zoe sells plant probiotics and, I believe, Spa Lavish in her store.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Dec 15 2008, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690240


> QUOTE (Jen Jen @ Dec 15 2008, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690164





> I have been struggling with tear stains on our little guy also. Toby is about 4 1/2 months old, and has really had quite a bit of staining. I finally ordered a product online called Maltese Secret Stay White Tear Stain Remover (link: http://www.malteseonly.com/cart/product_de...mp;item_id=154). It is kind of pricey for a little bottle, but it said it was completely safe for puppies and had no antibiotic in it. The reviews on the product were good also. I have been using it for about a week, and I do believe it has helped to get rid of some of the discoloration. I also read about using cornstarch to keep the eyes dry underneath. So, I have been cleaning Toby's face with the stain remover, then I put a bit of cornstarch under the eye, and finally take a bit of vaseline and put it on any little stray hairs to keep them out of Toby's eyes. I have also had to clip out some really bad areas. I now feel I have the stains "under control," though he still has a bit of staining. It is a HUGE improvement from where he was at just a few days ago, however!  I wish I had taken a "before" photo... Anyway, good luck, and if you learn anything new, please pass it along...I'd love to learn more as I am very new at this!!
> 
> Jen and Toby[/B]


Jen,
Do you know what the ingredients are in the Secret Stay? Also, do I use a q-tip for puttting on the corn starch??? Thanks so much for the ideas!!!
Blessings,
Elizabeth
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good luck on finding the ingredients in any of these products! I am convinced they mostly contain hydrogen peroxide for the liquids and corn starch/boric acid for the powders. I apply using an eye makeup brush, with loose bristles. Cotton swabs can leave little cotton hairs that get in their eyes and exacerbate the problem. Good luck.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I clean Nikki's face with baking soda and peroxide.


----------



## Jen Jen (Nov 3, 2008)

Yep, you're right...it is hard to find the ingredients listed on these products. I expected to have an ingredient list on the bottle when it arrived, but there wasn't anything listed (I guess it must be a "big" secret! LOL). I do wish I knew what was in there... I do wonder if I could "recreate it" at home myself (maybe that is why the ingredients aren't listed). I apply the liquid with the enclosed beauty pads. I might try the baking soda and hydrogen peroxide once this is gone. I do think the corn starch does help...I apply it with the tip of my little finger (though, the brush idea is a good one). I am hoping this is all teething related, and feel encouraged to hear it probably is. I am finding it is important to stay on top of the stains, and treating them daily. Toby's eyes really were pretty bad and really detracted from his cute little face. I am feeling quite optimistic now, though... :biggrin: 

Jen and Toby


----------

